# Picked Up A Craftsman Drill Press Today



## alloy (Aug 16, 2015)

Got this for $50 at a garage sale today. Do I need it, no. Is it way cool.............YES!!! 

It's it great condition and has only one small mark on the table. Runs perfectly. Don't know too  much about it yet, just got it home and out of the car and haven't had time to do much research on it.  Although I did just find a PDF file of the operating instructions and parts list.  

I'd like to restore it to new condition and the cleaning and painting the cast parts is easy, I have a bead blaster to use. I just don't know how to make the rusted parts like the column and chuck and motor look new.

From what I can see so far the only repair needed is a new cord, it's cracked and frayed and needs a 3 wire cord with a ground. Looks like it has the original chuck key and the vise that came with it when new. It has a nice 1/2" Jacobs chuck on it. 

I looked at how the name plates and the wrap around trim plate are installed with the drive rivets and when they made it they drilled the holes through for the rivets. So it's a simple task of gently driving them out from behind. 

Any suggestions on how to restore it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice score! Evaporust, and scotchbright.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## alloy (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks.  I've never used Evaporust before.  Seems Horrible Freight carries it.

Along with it I spent another $4 and got these.

12 files, a Ridgid pipe wrench, a rusted 12" cresent and an interesting  Bonney wrench like I've never seen before.
The Bonney wrench has a 3/8" square drive on one end, and a 3/8" square hole on the other end.   I can see a use for the square drive, but not the square hole.  But it was cheap and cool so I got it.

He also had a huge Snap On tool box for $500 in perfect condition, but I just couldn't justify getting it.  I did post a thread about it in the Craigslist finds if anyone near Portland is interested.

Funny, on the way home with it I told my girlfriend I now have a project for home. She said you need a home project?  You work four 10's and you spend 2 days a week at Jim's (Jim Dawson) working on your mill, modify transmissions at home after work and you need a project for your only day off at home?  I just laughed.

I don't sit still with nothing to do very well  at all.  She has never been with someone like me before


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 16, 2015)

Can you post some closeup pics of the Bonnie wrench. It looks interesting.
The secret to making the Evaporust last is complete degreasing. Any oil seems to make it less/non efective.
Keep us posted on the refurbe.

You gonna go back with factory colors or make it a mild custom?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## alloy (Aug 16, 2015)

Not sure what color I'm going to go with.  I saw one painted Rustoleum hammer tone gold and it looked great.  Might go with that.


----------



## brino (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice drill press. I am glad someone that truly appreciates it has got it!

Thanks for the pictures, I've never seen a wrench like that either, but now I want one in 1/4", 3/8' and 1/2".
I could see them being very useful for turning sockets in hard to reach areas......

-brino


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 17, 2015)

I would guess that the Bonney wrench was made for some specific hard to get at automotive application.


----------



## cdhknives (Aug 17, 2015)

That wrench looks like one my Dad has to get to distributor hold down bolts and/or for adjusting automotive valves.


----------



## alloy (Aug 17, 2015)

I searched for info on it using the number off it and came up with nothing.  It's definitely for some kind of special application. 

I can use it to get the spark plugs out of my Camaro.  I put headers  it some years ago and it's a major pain to change the plugs. 

Anyway I just was intrigued by it and for $.25 I couldn't pass it up.   It's not like I have 4 top and bottom tool box's full of tools or anything like that and I need it. 

Oh........ Wait a minute, I do have 4 full tool boxes


----------



## hvontres (Aug 17, 2015)

Sounds like you should have bought that extra tool box after all


----------



## alloy (Aug 17, 2015)

I want it, but I have no place to put it.  I still have a 5000lb mill to find room for.

Then I'm also looking for a lathe


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks like its time for a bigger building! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## alloy (Aug 18, 2015)

I wish I could.  Just not going to happen right now.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 18, 2015)

What is the model number of the drill press?


----------



## alloy (Aug 18, 2015)

103.23640

From what I can find it was made in 1954.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 18, 2015)

OK.  Several sources say that 103. is Sarlo Power Mower.  One source says it is also King Seely.  For a parts list, you might try Sears Parts Direct.  They have or at least did have a lot of Atlas/Craftsman parts lists from the 1930's and 1940's.  Drawings/photos were pretty bad, though.


----------



## alloy (Aug 18, 2015)

Says on the tag it's made by King Seely. 

I found and downloaded a manual for it. I only looked at it briefly so don't know if it had a parts list. 

Other than a new cord at first glance it doesn't seem to need any parts.  I'll probably consider replacing the spindle and motor bearings, but for now it runs so quietly they may be just fine. 

It's in amazing condition considering it is 61 years old, it has lead a very charmed life. 

It would be nice to get a new tag for the base, someone spray painted the base and got overspray on the tag.


----------



## dgehricke (Aug 18, 2015)

Alloy,
 I like your drill press, Mine is identical except there was no refurb required,mine is immaculate the table doesn't have any holidays at all, the chuck on mine is like new.
I had two other 8" drill presses and I sold them for $80.00 and $55.00 respectively on Craigslist and that almost covered the cost for the Craftsman drill press.$150.00. Mine is also Model #103.23641
also made by King Sealy here are a few photos of mine also I downloaded the manual with the parts exploded view from Vintage machinery.org mine is also very quiet when running 
There are no parts available from Sears Parts Direct I've checked, so don't get your hopes up there.
Anyway Nice find once you get it cleaned up you"ll love using it.
Regards
dgehricke


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 18, 2015)

electrolysis and a wire wheel will get all of that rusted stuff looking like new. Super cheap too. The drill chuck from the lathe Jim gave me looked worse than that and it's now in excellent condition. For that model plate, you can get the drive screws out by cutting a slot in the top with a dremel and using a screwdriver. Worked a treat the few times I've done it.

Didn't you already get a lathe - a Clausing? Or are you after something CNC to go with your mill?


----------



## kvt (Aug 18, 2015)

The wrench looks similar to one I had at one point for doing the oil plugs on some old rear ends.   They had them into a bad spot to get at.  At times I think the people that make cars and trucks that require special tools do it just so that their friend in another company can sell the tools.  Like your drill press,   I'm still looking for what I want,  It needs to be a floor model rather than a bench model.


----------



## alloy (Aug 18, 2015)

I got my manual at vintage machinery also.  I've found several restoration protects on the same drill press.  They look really nice when they are all painted and shined up.

As far as I know I don't need any parts, again I may replace the bearings, but hopefully they are standard off the shelf items.  I'll put a new cord on it before I do much with it.  It's pretty frayed and not safe in my opinion.  The drive screws ill be easy to get out, the holes for them are drilled through so some gentle persuasion from the back should pop them right out.

I sold the Clausing, didn't work out so well for me.  Broke even on it.  I'm looking for something newer.

I understand what your saying about special tools.  I love looking in the GM manuals and see the special J---whatever tool they recommend.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Sep 26, 2015)

alloy said:


> Got this for $50 at a garage sale today. Do I need it, no. Is it way cool.............YES!!!
> 
> It's it great condition and has only one small mark on the table. Runs perfectly. Don't know too  much about it yet, just got it home and out of the car and haven't had time to do much research on it.  Although I did just find a PDF file of the operating instructions and parts list.
> 
> ...


  General rules: How did the factory finish- machine the various surfaces. The
question  you were about to ask---- only sand- blast surfaces from which you have   
Chemically removed most of the paint,with coarse grit and low pressure.  (  I 
meant to say painted as cast surfaces )........BLJHB.


----------



## Round in circles (Sep 27, 2015)

kvt said:


> The wrench looks similar to one I had at one point for doing the oil plugs on some old rear ends.   They had them into a bad spot to get at.  At times I think the people that make cars and trucks that require special tools do it just so that their friend in another company can sell the tools.  Like your drill press,   I'm still looking for what I want,  It needs to be a floor model rather than a bench model.




 MY pal  found a suitable long strong pipe to extend his drill press into a floor mounted pillar drill .  It was fixed /set to the floor with high tensile steel chemical anchor bolts  in the concrete 
For his home made table height stop he added a simple long precision stainless steel threaded bar to a  collar he'd set up at the rear of the table and bored out the the nut for it at 40 or so degrees to the vertical so that if you slant the nut  when it's not under pressure you can slide it up & down the threads  easily and then tip the nut  parallel to the floor to lock onto the threads of  the bar .  It seemed to have worked  out exceedingly well .


----------



## Anthony G (Sep 30, 2015)

Check out this ad for the drill presses you guys have....................

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/5186658768.html


----------



## rafe (Oct 27, 2015)

alloy said:


> Got this for $50 at a garage sale today. Do I need it, no. Is it way cool.............YES!!!



I bought one of those at a yard sale 20 years ago, paid $75 for it. I since have gotten a south bend out of the scrap pile and fixed it up , BUT I still use that king-seely often ....I haven't had to do anything to mine ....I like the original paint which has held up well ....the SB got a coat of grey....They are both great old US Iron and everyone should have more of these machines,than space allows !!


----------

